# fare proprio



## fran06

Can you please help?

La Fondazione, anche quale membro del Movimento Europeo Internazionale, fa proprio l’appello rivolto dalla Gioventù federalista europea a favore di un’integrazione euro-mediterranea che coinvolga soprattutto i giovani: “L’Europa, l’Italia e città come Napoli hanno un obbligo morale verso i giovani dei paesi del Mediterraneo. Occorre aiutarli a ripartire, farli tornare a guardare con fiducia al futuro”. 
 
My attempt:
 
The Fondazione, as member of the International European Movement (IEM) stated the appeal of the European federalist youth in favour of a Euro-Mediterranean integration involving especially youth: “ Europe, Italy and cities such as Naples are morally committed with the youth of the Mediterranean countries. We have to help them to move on and to look again at the future with faith.
 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Manuel_M

In my opinion 
fare proprio = endorse

avere un obbligo morale = have a moral obligation towards

ripartire - get a fresh start

_young people_ is better than youth.


----------



## fran06

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> In my opinion
> fare proprio = endorse
> 
> avere un obbligo morale = have a moral obligation towards
> 
> ripartite - get a fresh start
> 
> young people is better than youth.


 
Thanks Manuel!


----------



## danigt

Hi,

I hope you can help me: I'm trying to find a suitable translation for "l'Azienda fa propri i valori che l'attività sportiva rappresenta".

My try:
"The Company recognises the values of sport, and makes them its own"

But it doesn't sound correct...can anybody help me?

thank you!


----------



## Mickele

Ciao. Forse anche (più semplicemente):  "*the Company endorses the value of sport*". Ma attendi conferme...


----------



## MAVERIK

What about " The Company hogs what sport activity  symbolizes itself" ?


----------



## Memimao

MAVERIK said:


> What about " The Company hogs what sport activity symbolizes itself" ?


 
Awful 

The company takes as inspiration the value that sport represents (??) 
danigt's suggestion wasn't that bad


----------



## gaiaam

Come tradurre invece "fare proprio" non riferito ad un ente/organizzazione ma ad una persona?

"Abbiamo dovuto imparare a far diventare routine la novità": questo è l'assunto fatto proprio da tutti gli intervistati per affrontare il problema.
“_We had to learn how to make routine the new condition/ novelty_”: this is the assumption recognized (????) by all respondents, the only way to face the problem 

Vi sembra corretto?
Grazie
gaia


----------



## baldpate

Credo direi ".. this is the assumption *embraced* by all respondents, ...".  Che ne dici?


----------



## gaiaam

baldpate said:


> Credo direi ".. this is the assumption *embraced* by all respondents, ...". Che ne dici?


 

Mi pare vada molto meglio...it looks really better!!!


----------



## andrea.

Buongiorno a tutti,
vorrei sapere qual'è la traduzione migliore per il concetto italiano di "fare proprio", acquisire qualcosa che diventa parte di te.

La frase che vorrei tradurre è "Penso che sia un ottimo modo per fare propria tutta una serie di espressioni tipiche parlate esclusivamente nel paese in cui si vive".

Grazie per l'aiuto
andrea.


----------



## evrix

Fare proprio si dovrebbe dire "to make something someone's"; nel tuo caso, che -per inciso- secondo le regole del forum sarebbe stato meglio avessi comunque provato a tradurre, si dovrebbe dire: "I think it is a very good way for you to make yours a whole set of idiomatic expressions exclusively used in the country where you are living".
Probabilmente ci sono delle parafrasi per mantenere la forma infinitiva, ma pure così mi suona bene.


----------



## andrea.

ti ringrazio per l'aiuto, evrix.
non conosco ancora molto bene le regole, sono nuovo nel forum. ma la prossima volta mi impegnerò per rispettarle. 
A presto.


----------



## evrix

Non ti preoccupare, faccio così perché a me mi bacchettano sempre


----------



## ili75

ciao come posso tradurre 'ha fatto proprio' nel senso di impossessarsi, utilizzare?

Grazie


----------



## JNewland

Hi and welcome to this forum ili75, 

 Maybe you can give us a sentence or paragraph and context?
 
By the way, you can have a go at it first.


----------



## ili75

The sentence in italian is 'l'agenzia ha fatto proprio il detto 'se maometto non va alla montagna la montagna va a maometto' realizzando un evento particolare'.
I hope it's clear...


----------



## JNewland

Yes, it's clearer now.

It is a saying or a quote: ......"if Muhammad won't go to the mountain,then you must bring the mountain to Muhammad". i.e. you must have faith in what you're doing.


----------



## tomzenith

Ma la prima parte della tua frase, 'ha fatto proprio il detto', e' un po' piu dificile a tradurre (per me, al meno!). Forse:

_The agency/company has followed (the advice of) the saying 'if...'

_Che ne pensi?

EDIT:

JNewland - I think the saying is the other way round, isn't it?


----------



## effeundici

tomzenith said:


> Ma la prima parte della tua frase, 'ha fatto proprio il detto', e' un po' piu dificile a tradurre (per me, al meno!). Forse:
> 
> _The agency/company has followed (the advice of) the saying 'if...'_
> 
> Che ne pensi?


 

Ciao Tom! Bentornato!

_fare proprio _in questo caso significa qualcosa del tipo : _to adopt_


----------



## tomzenith

effeundici said:


> Ciao Tom! Bentornato!
> 
> _fare proprio _in questo caso significa qualcosa del tipo : _to adopt_




Grazie Mille F11!


----------



## JNewland

Thanks.The saying is the right way around now.


----------



## ili75

grazie mille!! to adopte forse è il più adatto! e la frase giusta su Muhammad mi serve (l'avevo un po' sbagliata...)
Grazie ancora


----------



## evrix

fare proprio anche _to embrace_ or _to make something someone's_ (non mi ricordo dove l'ho trovato) e comunque il senso della frase su maometto è quello di _if you can't beat them join them_


----------



## Leo57

evrix said:


> fare proprio anche _to embrace_ or _to make something someone's_ (non mi ricordo dove l'ho trovato) e comunque il senso della frase su maometto è quello di _if you can't beat them join them_



Hi there
I don't think this is the meaning but I could be wrong!  I thought the sentence was a positive one and meant that : 
"Company xxx has adopted/made the phrase "xxxx" its own.
_In other words : If the customer cannot come to us, we will go to the customer.  _
(It could be though that the true meaning has escaped me!!!!!  We'll see what others think.)

Ciao
Leo


----------



## evrix

@leo
you're right and saying the same thing I say, the sense is the same thought brits use the verb to beat: if things don't follow you than you'd better follow things


----------



## quizzy

Hello, I'd like t know if "fare proprio " could be translated as "take possession of" when it means learn and acquire mastery over ( a technicque, for example). The sentence is:

_I due corsi sono dunque, per molti aspetti,  complementari, pur nel rispetto di una gradualità di approccio, che rispetti i temi di apprendimeno e permetta ai partecipanti di "far propria", per quanto possibile, la metodica._

My attempt is:

The two courses are therefore in many respects complementary, although the approach is graded to respect learning times and to allow participants to take possession of the method as far as possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roberto1976

quizzy said:


> Hello, I'd like t know if "fare proprio " could be translated as "take possession of" when it means learn and acquire mastery over ( a technicque, for example). The sentence is:
> 
> _I due corsi sono dunque, per molti aspetti, complementari, pur nel rispetto di una gradualità di approccio, che rispetti i temi di apprendimeno e permetta ai partecipanti di "far propria", per quanto possibile, la metodica._
> 
> My attempt is:
> 
> _The two courses are therefore in many respects complementary, although the approach is graded to respect learning times and to allow participants to take possession of the method as far as possible._
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Non sono madrelingua ma non mi suona giusto. Io direi semplicemente "learn". Ma sentiamo che cosa rispondono gli esperti!

Ciao,

R. 

PS: Un'altro suggerimento (un po' azzardato) potrebbe fore essere "internalize" (knowledge), ottenedo qualcosa come:

"... to learn and, possibly, internalize the methods."

Cosa ne pensano i madrelingua?


----------



## quizzy

Well, "learn" seems not to be enough and as for "internalize" I've looked it up and it seems to me it has a more moral sense....
What about "command"?

...._allow participants to acquire as good a command of the method as possible_


----------



## Roberto1976

quizzy said:


> Well, "learn" seems not to be enough


 
Well, if you really learn something, then "lo fai tuo". But I understand what you mean. 



> and as for "internalize" I've looked it up and it seems to me it has a more moral sense....


 
I am pretty sure you can "internalize" knowledge (and not just values or mores).



> What about "command"?
> 
> ...._allow participants to acquire as good a command of the method as possible_


 
In my humble opinion, that sounds good! 

R.


----------



## quizzy

Thanks Roberto!


----------



## Ariela24

Salve a tutti,
vorrei sapere come rendere in inglese l'espressione: fare proprio nel senso di acquisire

I visitatori hanno fatto così proprie le tradizioni dell’isola ma non ne sono rimasti schiavi 

They made the traditions of the island their own but did not remain slaves of them




Grazie


----------

